# Looking for a foster home in Scotland ..



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi y'all.
I had been talking to my friend this morning as she has just became an AUNTIE !! 
However, she also told me that her dog Bailey is going on Sunday to the Dogs Trust as her mum has had enough of her and wants her gone.
When she got Bailey she was living with her boyfriend, relationship broke down and she moved back to her parents.
Bailey is a lab cross (I think) and is quite a chunky girl, roughly 3 years old. From what I remember the last time I saw her she was full of beans and a hyperactive little thing. She said her dad has calmed her down a lot since she moved in but in all honesty I can't say for certain what she's like now.
I had suggested looking for a foster home for a few months as she is trying to move into her own place just now. I'm not saying that she will be out her parents house in the next month but I was trying to find some sort of possibility for her to keep Bailey or at least get her back if poss.
Does anyone have any info that I could pass on to her? I'm just trying to help.


----------

